# How much wood is "a truckload?"



## tickbitty (Jan 10, 2010)

Around here many of the ads selling "seasoned" firewood sell it by the truckload.  $85 a load if you pick it up, $100 delivered.  How in the world is a person to know what constitutes a truckload, do you think?  Is this a known quantity?  Is a truckload half a cord?  Are we talking my F150 or my husband's Ranger? Just curious, but maybe this is just a local phenomenon.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 10, 2010)

I would put the sides on your F150 and go find out.  I bet he tells you that you are done before you get above the bed especially if you spend your time stacking it tight.  Truckloads and trailerloads seem to be universal and universally ambiguous.


----------



## chad3 (Jan 10, 2010)

I tend to say third of a cord when I load my truck up for record keeping.
1/2 cord in a 150 may be pushing it even if you can fit it.
Chad


----------



## quads (Jan 10, 2010)

A short bed F150 will hold 1/3 of a cord, thrown in and not stacked ($50 worth here).  Stacking might get a little more in there.


----------



## flhpi (Jan 10, 2010)

It all depends on how it is stacked.  Most truck loads of wood for sale are just tossed in and when you stack that same wood it is very disappointing. Whenever I load wood I stack it in the truck. I figure it is a wasted trip if I pack lite and dont fill the truck up.


----------



## tickbitty (Jan 10, 2010)

Hoohoo!  I don't have stake sides but now I am tempted to make some!  Thanks everyone for the responses, very informative.  I suspect that Quads is right and that the intention is to dump it in willy nilly without a chance to stack it.  Good to know that's about 1/3 cord.  We may not have to buy any at all, but I suspect we might end up with a load or something soon.  

The guy across the street bought a cord a couple weeks ago and offered to sell us half, we declined since our stove isn't even running yet, (should be by today) but I notice he's already down to about half what he started with, so he probably won't be letting any go soon!


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nobody can agree on how many cu ft a cord occupies when loose tossed.  It will vary depending on length and size of split.  Over at AS, they figure a proper cord is somewhere between 180 and 210 cu ft loose tossed.  A straightside pickup bed will have more room with nooks and crannies versus a stepside and of course how high you can safely pile it will vary.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 10, 2010)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Around here many of the ads selling "seasoned" firewood sell it by the truckload.  $85 a load if you pick it up, $100 delivered.  How in the world is a person to know what constitutes a truckload, do you think?  Is this a known quantity?  Is a truckload half a cord?  Are we talking my F150 or my husband's Ranger? Just curious, but maybe this is just a local phenomenon.




You know no one on this board has any better way of answering this question than you, right?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 10, 2010)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Around here many of the ads selling "seasoned" firewood sell it by the truckload.  $85 a load if you pick it up, $100 delivered.  How in the world is a person to know what constitutes a truckload, do you think?  Is this a known quantity?  Is a truckload half a cord?  Are we talking my F150 or my husband's Ranger? Just curious, but maybe this is just a local phenomenon.




lol they will want to know what kind of truck you have i sale it 35.00 ranger 1/2 ton 60.00 3/4 65.00 and 1 ton 70.00 I had some one last week with a short bed 4 door truck and they fill the back of the cab up as well lol 25000.00 truck unreal but what the heck go fot it.


----------



## tickbitty (Jan 10, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> tickbitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, but that's only if I buy some.  Which I am not prepared to do unless I have some idea what to expect.  I'm new to this, and for all I know a truckload might be some known quantity to some.  When it's repeatedly used to advertise an amount it made me wonder.  Figure I will write the folks off craigslist and ask them.   If I get a reply I'll post it.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 11, 2010)

my friend just bought a 2000 F350 DRW long bed 4x4. If i saw a truckload listing, I'd be borrowing his truck with sides....

either that or see if dad will let me borrow a grain truck.....


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm here for my truckload. Filler'up


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 11, 2010)

There's an older (1970s) Chevy C70 down the road for me that's for sale. it has a tilt bed on rollers (hope I'm labeling that right - it's where the flatbed slides back and down for loading a car on it). Seems like that might hold a little firewood as well. or if you'd rather have it with a dump bed you could get this one:






Truckload is not a good measurement, i think that's the point. What's a truckload cost if you are loading this up:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 11, 2010)

I know for the most part you will get the best deal buying by the pick-up load because it doesnt have to be stacked thats more labor. With that said the best place to ask the question is the seller. Lower over head cheeper prices. Now if your looking for the perfect cord klin dryed stacked there is a price for that as well.


----------



## Rockey (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd show up with one of my neighbors "trucks" just for the shock value. Sure it takes up two lanes, slower than mollases in winter, and takes 4 hours to check the air pressure, but man do chicks dig it.


----------



## Gunks (Jan 11, 2010)

How much wood is "a truckload"?   I think one can get a more definitive answer if the question is "How many lawyers does it take to stack a cord of wood?"


----------



## backpack09 (Jan 11, 2010)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> How much wood is "a truckload?"



Slightly more than a station wagon load but less than a trailer load.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Jan 12, 2010)

Rockey said:
			
		

> I'd show up with one of my neighbors "trucks" just for the shock value. Sure it takes up two lanes, slower than mollases in winter, and takes 4 hours to check the air pressure, but man do chicks dig it.



What the hell is that used for? I mean really,.,,,,


----------



## Rockey (Jan 12, 2010)

CodyWayne718 said:
			
		

> Rockey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They transport some extremely large pieces of equipment. I believe they can haul up to 225 tons with some of the beasts that they make. Anything from substation sized transformers to some secret stuff for NASA overseas. My neighbor was the brainchild for designing these rigs to be hydraulically expandable once they arrive at the point of pickup. That way it doesnt require an act of congress with fees and permits to get it there. Being in Kentucky, you have probably seen one of them going down I-75 or somewhere thereabouts.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Jan 13, 2010)

Rockey said:
			
		

> CodyWayne718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not tryin to steal this thread over a truck or anything but, no i have never seen one of those, things HUGE  :ahhh:


----------

